

Consumerism: One Choice Too Many  - kapilkaisare
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/200401/consumerism-one-choice-too-many

======
devmonk
Holy cow, it is hard to believe this was published as news to the psychology
community.

There have been studies for _ages_ showing that consumers are unhappy and
stressed with too many choices. This is not news. However, what people that
swear by the "limit choices" mantra fail to recognize is that this stress is
endured for the benefit of providing better to one's self, family, and others.
For example, as a U.S. consumer, I hate the cereal aisle. Way too many
choices. But, if I can bring home something that is desired by my family or
something new that might make my family more healthy or happy, I'm happy to
bear the burden of a more stressful choice.

But, having more choices is not always better. Additional complexity is
stressful as stated. So, you need a balance between choice and the freedom to
choice what is "best".

 _Federal law permits people to take their phone numbers with them if they
switch cell phone service. It's nice to have more flexibility- but is this
really what we need?_

Yes. Yes, it is. Although, I don't agree with the government always having to
get involved.

